# Advice on builtin lan card.



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-hey guys our main domain server is using the p5ld2-se asus motherboard which has a builtin lan card. lately there a problem with our server. user have a hard time accessing the server which delays production.then i also noticed that the blinking LED on the LAN CARD turns ORANGE in which before it was LIGHT GREEN(default color) so i suspect that the server has a defective LAN CARD which causes the network access to the server very very slow. can i have your opinions here pls...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The orange light on an ethernet card means there was a packet collision. If there are a lot of packet collisions, then it would be slow, because it has to wait a certain amount of time before it retransmits the packet. If you see the orange light constantly on, I would first try another LAN cable.


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-i haved adviced all our users to use the secondary server to access their files using DFS and they have no problem accessing it,its very fast.so the main server is all alone, i changed its lan cable as you adviced but the LED is still orange even if i turn-off or restart our server. but i tried connecting one terminal and tried to copy a 62mb file and it took about 60sec to copy its speed is good enough but before i can copy 250mb file within 60sec. could it be that our server cant handle all 16 users accessing it at the same time?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moving you to networking


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Depending on the NIC in question, the color of the light may indicate the speed of the connection.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

since its onboard just drop a regular pci nic in and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For the price, I would follow Fr4665's adviceand just get one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833127134
You can probably pick one up at BestBuy, CircuitCity, or another store. Just make sure the one you get is 10/100/1000 if your server is using Gigabit.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

The Orange light may indicate Half-Duplex network mode. Have you introduced any new computers to the network just before the problem started?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The color depends on what's connected. On my NIC's on an ABIT board, the orange indicates the gigabit speed. The LED's blink to indicate activity.


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

> The Orange light may indicate Half-Duplex network mode. Have you introduced any new computers to the network just before the problem started?


-no new computer have been introduced it just suddenly happened. our network network is running for 2 weeks after a maintenance. all server and terminals were reformatted and re-configured the same way as it was before.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

im not sure if this could be a reason but check and see if on any of the computers the IPX is enabled or installed .... it causes issues when running game servers and clients cant join so maybe it is in the same category


----------

